# Boykin vs Lab



## eav2 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey guys justed wanted some opinions. Ive always had labs but its been hard for me to find the right size that im wanting. So I was thinking bout boykin wasnt sure how they would do in some thick beaver
 ponds.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 14, 2012)

Lab Lab Lab. I have a male at about 60lbs. You ncan find them smaller with the right breading.


----------



## GAGE (Jun 14, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Lab Lab Lab. I have a male at about 60lbs. You ncan find them smaller with the right breading.



To me, that is the perfect size.  Hunter was about 62lbs at his peak, before he passed a few years back.


----------



## ryano (Jun 14, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> . You ncan find them smaller with the right breading.



Flower or corn meal? 

I agree with going with a Lab    Yes I am biased


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 14, 2012)

ryano said:


> Flower or corn meal?
> 
> I agree with going with a Lab    Yes I am biased



Cornmeal of course!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 14, 2012)

GAGE said:


> To me, that is the perfect size.  Hunter was about 62lbs at his peak, before he passed a few years back.



I like them around that size as well. You dont have to worry about them flipping the boat over when they jump out.....


----------



## catalpa (Jun 14, 2012)

Boykins were breed  to hunt the swamps of South Carolina, they are the perfect fit for swamp, field and home.


----------



## ngaduck (Jun 14, 2012)

I was talking to a boykin guy at a hunt tests that was about to get a lab because he has to wade into a lot of swamps that he hunts. He said that it is really hard on his boykins. My lab is a lean 48lb. She is great hunting in swamps, out of boats, or in rice fields.


----------



## eav2 (Jun 14, 2012)

That was what i was thinking. We were hunting a rough pond last and my lab was having a rough time.


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Jun 14, 2012)

I haven't seen a spot where I've thought I wished I had a lab. I'll put Reese in there with the best of them. Also, while everybody is keeping their lab at home, in the air conditioner, on opening day of dove season, Reese works his tail end off. I'll never be without a Boykin.


----------



## Folsom (Jun 16, 2012)

I haven't seen a spot where I've thought I wished I had a boykin. Just saying, lab guy regards.......


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Jun 16, 2012)

Folsom said:


> I haven't seen a spot where I've thought I wished I had a boykin. Just saying, lab guy regards.......


----------



## Eroc33 (Jun 17, 2012)

Boykin


----------



## jsav (Jun 17, 2012)

a Boykin can do anything a lab can do, if not more and they also have a very hard drive to hunt whatever you want them to hunt, i have two labs and two boykins, i love my labs but from now on all i will have is a boykin.


----------



## gsubo (Jun 17, 2012)

I like my 80 pound lab's chances over a boykin's when it comes to chasing down an 11 pound crippled canadian goose.  Just dont know how a small dog would fair..although I do see plenty of advantages to having a little brown dog.  Im sure they would be awesome on the dove field..


----------



## ngaduck (Jun 17, 2012)

jsav said:


> a Boykin can do anything a lab can do, if not more and they also have a very hard drive to hunt whatever you want them to hunt, i have two labs and two boykins, i love my labs but from now on all i will have is a boykin.



Can't run field trials. Just saying.


----------



## Esylivin (Jun 18, 2012)

Nga, are you sure?  I know they are allowed in AKC Hunt Tests and there are three qualified to run the Master Nationals.  Haven't looked at Field Trial requirements.  If not, what needs to be done?


BTW


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm working with my first retreiver now and she's a lab. I have no experience with Boykins except seeing some of them run at training days, and I'd feed every single one of them dogs.

Wouldn't know about the smaller framed labs though, mine's 50 something pounds at 7 months old.

If you get a Boykin though, be prepared to have folks picking fun at you. I think it has to do with the perm...


----------



## Esylivin (Jun 18, 2012)

The one's that have picked fun at Chief have gottin use to the taste of Crow.  Not many do it anymore.


----------



## ngaduck (Jun 18, 2012)

Pretty sure they're not allowed yet. Got a buddy with a nice young boykin that is a little bitter because he can't enter him into derbies yet. As far as what needs to happen to get them in FT, I'm not sure. I would think the BSS would have to work something out with the AKC and NRC.


----------



## Esylivin (Jun 18, 2012)

No, the BSS has no affiliation with AKC.  The AKC parent club is the "Boykin Spaniel Breeders Association and Club".  I'll do a little reasearch. Thanks.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jun 23, 2012)

jsav said:


> a Boykin can do anything a lab can do, if not more and they also have a very hard drive to hunt whatever you want them to hunt, i have two labs and two boykins, i love my labs but from now on all i will have is a boykin.



there's crappy labs and crappy boykins. Get a well bred dog, train it right and you might have something.
I've seen plenty of boykins with no drive, didn't like water, and weren't hard chargers. 

And for the record I'm a boykin guy. I'm on #3 and i think i now have one that could play all the games. Im the bitter one Nagaduck spoke about, cause they won't let him run a derby. got 1 more year before he'd not qualify so maybe AKC will do something before then.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 23, 2012)

Turkey Trax said:


> there's crappy labs and crappy boykins. Get a well bred dog, train it right and you might have something.
> I've seen plenty of boykins with no drive, didn't like water, and weren't hard chargers.
> 
> And for the record I'm a boykin guy. I'm on #3 and i think i now have one that could play all the games. Im the bitter one Nagaduck spoke about, cause they won't let him run a derby. got 1 more year before he'd not qualify so maybe AKC will do something before then.



There is a lot of merit to that.  Get the best you can afford of whatever it is that you like.  I'm a recently converted lab girl; have a hard time picturing myself with anything else but I'd take a well bred boykin over a poorly bred lab.


----------



## Vmarsh (Jun 23, 2012)

im a lab guy. my little female is around 48-50 pounds, perfect size!


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jun 24, 2012)

Dan are you bringing any dogs to run at North Georgia in September? How's Tybee doing? 
not sure what were gonna run at north georgia yet with the pup. thinking we may try finished though.


----------



## Esylivin (Jun 25, 2012)

Turkey Trax said:


> Dan are you bringing any dogs to run at North Georgia in September? How's Tybee doing?
> not sure what were gonna run at north georgia yet with the pup. thinking we may try finished though.





Looks like I'm judging Seasoned both days.  Hopefully, I can run Tybee as test dog.  Would like to have run him in his first Finished.  Will need to find someone to run Chief in Finished?  Any Ideas?


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Jun 25, 2012)

Esylivin said:


> Looks like I'm judging Seasoned both days.  Hopefully, I can run Tybee as test dog.  Would like to have run him in his first Finished.  Will need to find someone to run Chief in Finished?  Any Ideas?



I'll run him for ya.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jun 25, 2012)

Esylivin said:


> Looks like I'm judging Seasoned both days.  Hopefully, I can run Tybee as test dog.  Would like to have run him in his first Finished.  Will need to find someone to run Chief in Finished?  Any Ideas?



heck ill run him...when you coming up? But If Bruce is judging finished i may run seasoned!


----------



## Esylivin (Jun 26, 2012)

This sounds like an oppurtunity, maybe I should let the high bidder run Chief, who wants to start??  JK


I appreciate the offers, I've got some handlers that I need to ask first.  Chief has been handled to finished passes by 9 different handlers and the only one's to have failed him were myself and TaylorF.


----------



## JWG (Jun 28, 2012)

If you are looking at boykin spaniels I would highly recommend looking at english cocker spaniels. They are great for dove and ducks. Also, makes a great family pet that can live in or out doors.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jun 28, 2012)

JWG said:


> If you are looking at boykin spaniels I would highly recommend looking at english cocker spaniels.



why?


----------

